# getting better



## candiceh (Jan 11, 2012)

My relationship between my 14 year old step son and I is getting better.It was rough after my husband and I got married two years ago,would not listen to me at all including cuss words.It got to the point my husband had enough and we began seeing a therapist two years ago.My step son realized what he did to me was wrong and needed to grow up.He has proven it to me,now listens to me and does things without being asked.It did not happen overnight,was one step at a time and the healing has begun.It has been great and we spend our time together.He knows I will always be there for him and love him although I am not his bio mom.


----------



## asylumspadez (Jan 17, 2012)

I dont know how his relationship is with his biological mom (but for my post's sake - lets say they are really close) but chances are he felt that you were trying to replace her or something like that. Its tough trying to bond with a step-child ,especially if they are older, but I am glad that you didnt give up and finally worked out your differences.


----------



## candiceh (Jan 11, 2012)

Bio mom passed away 6 years ago from late stages of breast cancer.I did not want to give up on him and shown him that I care about him.I did tell him good job yesterday,changed his sheets on his bed without telling him.He was hit very hard when his bio mom passed away.I told him I lost a parent too when I was 12 years old,drunk driver killed my bio mom and he got it.


----------



## girl friday (Jan 14, 2012)

Very well done. It just goes to show you what can happen when you persevere with love in your heart.


----------

